# Tu es agaçant, à vous déranger toujours, quand on travaille !



## Flore87

Bonjour,

je suis aux prises avec la traduction d'un roman de Zola, L’œuvre (1886). J'ai trouvé un pronom personnel dont je n'arrive pas à comprendre la fonction dans le contexte.
Voici la phrase incriminée: 

“Eh ! fiche-moi la paix!... Est-ce que je sais?...Tu es agaçant à *vous* déranger toujours, quand on travaille!"

"vous" qui? "me déranger", ce serait tout à fait normal...mais "vous"? Peut-être n'ai-je pas saisi une tournure familière, où ce pronom a perdu sa fonction grammaticale et ne sert qu'à donner plus d'emphase.

Merci d'avance


----------



## iuytr

Peut être bêtement une faute de frappe : vous à la place de nous ?


----------



## Reynald

Les différentes éditions imprimées contiennent pourtant bien toutes ce _vous_. Cela sonne un peu bizarre, c'est vrai. J'y verrais le pronom complément (indéfini ici) correspondant au pronom sujet _on _juste après. De la même façon que l'on dit en parlant en général : _C'est le genre de chose qui vous agace._


----------



## Flore87

iuytr said:


> Peut être bêtement une faute de frappe : vous à la place de nous ?


Oui, j'y ai pensé, tout simplement une faute de frappe....en tout cas merci, j'attendais l'avis d'un francophone pour m'assurer qu'il y a bien quelque chose qui cloche dans cette phrase...


----------



## Flore87

Reynald said:


> Les différentes éditions imprimées contiennent pourtant bien toutes ce _vous_. Cela sonne un peu bizarre, c'est vrai. J'y verrais le pronom complément (indéfini ici) correspondant au pronom sujet _on _juste après.


Merci beaucoup! Voilà pourquoi la solution de la faute de frappe ne me convainquait pas...en résumé, ce serait un solution alternative, faute de pronom complément correspondant au pronom sujet indéfini "on". Mais alors je me dis: s'il n'y a pas de pronoms de ce type, c'est que ce n'est pas nécessaire. Il s'agit peut-être d'un usage familier disparu.


----------



## Reynald

Flore87 said:


> en résumé, ce serait un solution alternative, faute de pronom complément correspondant au pronom sujet indéfini "on"


 
C'est peut-être la présence du _tu_ juste avant qui donne cette impression bizarre. Mais l'emploi de ce _vous_ n'a pas disparu.


----------



## Bezoard

Oui,  c'est avec le "tu" que ça passe mal, car il n'y aurait aucun problème dans :_ Il est agaçant à *vous* déranger toujours, quand on travaille_!"


----------



## Maître Capello

Cela pourrait aussi être un datif d'intérêt :
Regarde-moi ça ! / Fiche-moi le camp ! / etc. - pronom explétif, datif éthique/d'intérêt
FR: Je tu vous lui ai craché à la figure - pronom explétif, datif éthique/d'intérêt
FR: Je te vous le flanquerais à la porte - pronom explétif, datif éthique/d'intérêt


----------



## Flore87

Bezoard said:


> Oui,  c'est avec le "tu" que ça passe mal, car il n'y aurait aucun problème dans :_ Il est agaçant à *vous* déranger toujours, quand on travaille_!"


Merci. Si ça peut être utile, je chercherai à expliquer le contexte: Il y a deux personnages, un peintre et son ami (ils se tutoient). Ce dernier embête le peintre, qui au bout d'un moment éclate et répond. Voici le passage: 
"Dis, as-tu l'adresse?" Alors Claude s'emporta. "Eh! fiche-moi la paix! est-ce que sais? Tu es agaçant à _vous _déranger toujours, quand on travaille!" 

Alors, _tu_, c'est le sujet de l'action d’être agaçant, _on, _c'est un pronom indéfini. Et _vous_... Oui, il y a la solution du datif éthique, utilisé aussi bien en français qu'en italien. Mais est-ce bien le cas ici? Normalement, on l'utilise à la première et à la deuxième personne (fiche-_moi_ le camp, regarde-_moi_ ça, il _te_ lui écrirait bien une lettre), pour marquer l’intérêt pris à l'action par les personnes concernées dans le discours. Dans ce cas, j'ai encore quelques doutes. En tout cas merci encore.


----------



## Flore87

Enfin, on peut le considérer comme un datif éthique, quoique avec réserve... Merci à tous encore.


----------



## Maître Capello

Flore87 said:


> Normalement, on l'utilise à la première et à la deuxième personne


_Vous_ est bien à la deuxième personne.


----------



## Bezoard

Pour moi, ce n'est pas un datif éthique mais un complément d'objet indirect très normal. On aurait pu avoir normalement :
_ Il est agaçant à *nous* déranger toujours, quand *nous travaillons* _!
Avec le remplacement de "nous travaillons" par "on travaille", on aurait pu avoir :
_ Il est agaçant à *nous* déranger toujours, quand *on travaille* _!
Le "nous" est COI et remplace le pronom COI inexistant qui correspondrait à "on".
Il est courant, dans la langue populaire, de prendre plutôt "vous" comme COI dans ces cas. Par exemple : _"Quand *on* mange, il peut *vous* arriver de vous coincer une arrête dans la bouche."_
Bref, on en arrive à :
_ Il est agaçant à *vous* déranger toujours, quand *on travaille* !_
Il ne reste plus qu'à remplacer le_ "il est"_ par_ "tu es"._
Naturellement, toutes ces transformations expliquées pas à pas sont en fait instinctives et se font d'un seul coup par le locuteur.


----------



## Flore87

Bezoard said:


> Il est courant, dans la langue populaire, de prendre plutôt "vous" comme COI dans ces cas. Par exemple : _"Quand *on* mange, il peut *vous* arriver de vous coincer une arrête dans la bouche."_


Bien sûr, je suis tout à fait d'accord! Le _vous _du dernier exemple est un _vous_ COI fictif, hypothétique, qui colle avec _il_ en début de phrase. Si par contre on remplace ce _il_ par _tu_, la phrase peut paraître quelque peu confuse, mais justement, comme vous le dites, pour le locuteur c'est instinctif.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> Pour moi, ce n'est pas un datif éthique mais un complément d'objet indirect très normal.


Tout bien réfléchi, je suis d'accord sur le fait que ce n'est pas un datif éthique. _Vous_ sert ici de pronom COD correspondant à _on_ indéfini [cf. on (sujet) / nous/vous (objet)].

Cela dit, le mélange des pronoms (_tu, vous, on_) est à mon sens assez peu heureux. La phrase suivante serait pour moi nettement plus naturelle :

_Tu es agaçant à toujours déranger *les gens* quand *ils* travaillent !_


----------



## danielc

La citation date de 1886, peut-on parler d'une tournure viellie?


----------



## Flore87

danielc said:


> La citation date de 1886, peut-on parler d'une tournure viellie?


Bien sûr, c'est un parler populaire de la fin du XIX siècle, ça pourrait expliquer ce mélange de pronoms qui peut paraître un peu tordu de nos jours.


----------



## Terio

_Tu_ peux disigner la personne qui dérange

_Vous_ peut désigner les personnes dérangées, si la personne qui parle ne se considère pas dérangée elle-même.

_On _peut désigner l'ensemble des gens qui travaillent ensemble.

L'énoncé : « Tu vous déranges » semble étrange, mais n'est pas impossible : Tu te déranges toi-même et tu déranges tes collèges (mais pas moi). De la même façon, à première vue, _tu vous vois sur l'écran_ est un peu étrange, mais tout à fait logique, à bien y penser.

Une autre explication pourrait être : Tu es agaçant au point de déranger, _vous_ étant pris comme les gens en général, comme dans _ça vous en bouche un coin._ (Mais la présence du mot _toujours_ semble infirmer cette hypothèse.)


----------



## Maître Capello

Terio said:


> _Vous_ peut désigner les personnes dérangées, si la personne qui parle ne se considère pas dérangée elle-même.


Au vu du contexte, le locuteur s'inclut pourtant clairement dans les personnes dérangées.


----------



## pointvirgule

Je vois, dans _Études d'idiome et de syntaxe_ (C.-M. Robert, 1917), ce _vous_ mentionné comme « régime du sujet _on _». Pour cet auteur, à l'époque, cet usage semblait naturel. Mais c'est vrai qu'il détonne un peu aujourd'hui, où on emploie plus volontiers _nous_ dans ce genre de cas.

Bien d'accord que ce n'est pas un datif éthique ici.


----------

